# 2006 Nissan Altima 3.5



## mitsuklines (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I have a question regarding my 2006 Nissan Altima 3.5. While I'm driving the battery light and brake light flashes simultaneously, they stay on for a couple seconds then go off. It doesn't happen all the time, but sometimes it happens about 3 or 4 times, then they will stop flashing. Can anyone let me know what it might be? Some of the forums I read said it is the alternator going bad, but I had the alternator replaced about a month ago. Also had the battery and brake fluid changed within the last 6 months. I took it to my mechanic and he said everything was charging properly. Should I get a computer diagnostic? Any feed back would be helpful.


----------



## keyspr01 (Jun 18, 2016)

did you check the battery connector wires? My got corroded and had to be replaced.


----------

